# Hello from Kansas



## BradParadise (Feb 3, 2017)

Welcome! You can never, ever do enough reading on beekeeping. Everyone has their own styles and methods, and much of it depends on your region/where you live.

There's also quite a few good videos on youtube, I think. Good books, too.


----------



## kramerbryan (Oct 30, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to Bee Source.


----------

